# Tilted it back - Now won't start



## Bull Smith (Dec 10, 2017)

Hi, I'm having an issue with my Ariens Deluxe 28. I was replacing a shear bolt and tilted my blower back to rest on it's handles for easier access. This is the same thing I do every time I replace one, but this time I noticed gas leaking out from somewhere. It could have been running down from the gas cap and dripping off the engine, or it might have been leaking from inside. At any rate, now my blower won't start. I let it sit for an hour, still dead. I removed the spark plug and it was dry. I shut off the gas line and tried starting it for a while, then switched the gas back on and tried for a bit more on full choke, half choke, no choke... no change. 

Could this just be a REALLY flooded engine? Do I need to take something apart to drain it, or will letting it sit overnight help?


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Not sure why it won’t start but a guess would be some gas got into an air circuit in the carb. After it sits for a while it might turn over. 

A trick I use when tilting up a machine for service is to put a piece of cling wrap over the gas fill and tighten the gas cap over it. Keeps the fuel from coming out the vented cap. Works great.


----------



## Landngroove (Oct 12, 2015)

Could be that the float needle has stuck open from tilting it back. This would cause gas to leak from the carb being flooded.


----------



## WalkThisWhey (Feb 15, 2017)

vmax29 said:


> A trick I use when tilting up a machine for service is to put a piece of cling wrap over the gas fill and tighten the gas cap over it. Keeps the fuel from coming out the vented cap. Works great.


That is a heck of a tip! Going to use this.


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Since you mention the spark plug is dry, I wonder if you have dislodged something and have lost spark. 

Pull the plug again, reconnect the lead and lay the plug on top of the engine away from the plug hole and try to start it. If you have no spark, you may have shorted something to ground. 

Next I would look and see if perhaps when you saw the dripping gas it was the last of the fuel in the tank and you are trying to start an empty machine?


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Although this sounds like a fuel problem you need to check for sparks at the plug. Remove your plug and attach to the ign wire and rest the plug on engine ground and try to start it with the fuel off (point spark end away from plug hole). You should see a spark at the plug that is a bluish colour and consistent. If not then try a spare plug to confirm spark is there. So you may just be replacing the spark plug. So if your original plug is good and sparks then now you have to check for air and fuel.

Did you shut off the fuel and forget to turn it back on after your maintenance work? If the fuel is on then check the drain screw on the bottom side of your carb. The bottom screw holds the float bowl to the carb so you don't touch that. Just to the side of the center screw is a small drain plug that you can remove to see if fuel is flowing through the float shut-off valve and into a receptacle you have below the carb. If no flow then float is likely jammed in closed position so a little tap with rubber mallet may release it so fuel flows. If you have fuel flow that continues then shut off the fuel supply and see how much fuel continues to flow. If the fuel stops quickly then replace the plug. Most intakes now have the carb mounted below the engine intake so flooding is less likely, but gas could be blocking the intake so air cannot get to the engine with gas. So this gas will be drained by the float bowl drain plug. Replace the screw drain plug and turn off the fuel.

Remove the spark plug and turn the engine over rapidly for several times and see if you can see fuel coming out of plug hole. If not turn on fuel and replace the spark plug and put choke on and prime once or twice and try to start. Hopefully all is well. If not then remove the float bowl and check the float and fuel level.

Good luck.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

this happens a lot to me when i am working on my Honda's. what i do is assume it is flooded so i shut off key , pull cord about 8-10 times and then turn key on and usually it starts right up.

if not, check spark. then check for stuck float . which it may sound like since your plug was dry.

good luck and check back when you figure it out . it will help others with a similar problem.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

vmax29 said:


> Not sure why it won’t start but a guess would be some gas got into an air circuit in the carb. After it sits for a while it might turn over.
> 
> A trick I use when tilting up a machine for service is to put a piece of cling wrap over the gas fill and tighten the gas cap over it. Keeps the fuel from coming out the vented cap. Works great.


I agree the float might be stuck, but why would the plug be dry if that was the case?

i do the same with all of my ope when i put the away for the season even if i store them dry. With metal tanks i empty them and give them a spray of wd40 and put a piece of cling wrap over the fill hole and put the cap back on. Haven't had a spec of rust in over 30 years in a tank.


----------



## Rapidbob (Oct 13, 2019)

Town said:


> Although this sounds like a fuel problem you need to check for sparks at the plug. Remove your plug and attach to the ign wire and rest the plug on engine ground and try to start it with the fuel off (point spark end away from plug hole). You should see a spark at the plug that is a bluish colour and consistent. If not then try a spare plug to confirm spark is there. So you may just be replacing the spark plug. So if your original plug is good and sparks then now you have to check for air and fuel.
> 
> Did you shut off the fuel and forget to turn it back on after your maintenance work? If the fuel is on then check the drain screw on the bottom side of your carb. The bottom screw holds the float bowl to the carb so you don't touch that. Just to the side of the center screw is a small drain plug that you can remove to see if fuel is flowing through the float shut-off valve and into a receptacle you have below the carb. If no flow then float is likely jammed in closed position so a little tap with rubber mallet may release it so fuel flows. If you have fuel flow that continues then shut off the fuel supply and see how much fuel continues to flow. If the fuel stops quickly then replace the plug. Most intakes now have the carb mounted below the engine intake so flooding is less likely, but gas could be blocking the intake so air cannot get to the engine with gas. So this gas will be drained by the float bowl drain plug. Replace the screw drain plug and turn off the fuel.
> 
> ...


Ever since I replaced the carburetor on my Ccr 2000. I now have to tip it forward, bring it back down , and it fires right up and runs well. It’s like the motor isn’t getting enough gas from the primer. I replaced the key switch. Ground wires, carb , lines and fuel filter. The only way it starts is by tipping it onto the discharge Shute, pull it back down and it fires up. Otherwise you can pull all day and get no start. Puzzling. Anyone had this problem ??


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Rapidbob said:


> Ever since I replaced the carburetor on my Ccr 2000. I now have to tip it forward, bring it back down , and it fires right up and runs well. It’s like the motor isn’t getting enough gas from the primer. I replaced the key switch. Ground wires, carb , lines and fuel filter. The only way it starts is by tipping it onto the discharge Shute, pull it back down and it fires up. Otherwise you can pull all day and get no start. Puzzling. Anyone had this problem ??


I am not familiar with the CCR 2000. Did you replace the primer? Usually the primer bulb sends pressurised air to the float bowl which raises the fuel level in the carb up through the emulsion tube to flow out its orifice at the venturi. This causes a rich mixture to help fire a cold engine. The primer bulb can crack and leak air when depressed so the float bowl is not pressurised and the fuel is not enriched. Tipping the machine well forward may be causing additional fuel into float bowl if the fuel entry is from the back of carb where the float bowl is hinged. The higher fuel level acts as if bowl was pressurised by the primer. 

Good luck.


----------

